

Why sharing a private jet doesn't work - ajiang
http://www.theearlyairway.com/blog/shared-private-jets-sharing-a-private-jet

======
ajiang
For the record, I'm all for the airline industry being disrupted. I've heard
of a few of these Uber-like services being started, but never fully understood
the challenges. I'm curious as to whether the objections the author brings up
here are legitimate obstacles that insurmountable or simply 'old' thinking.

